# plz help!



## Zaya (Aug 3, 2007)

I have 2 mollies 
1 long nose loach
another loach that i cant tell
6 guppies 
1 red platy... the guppie's tail fins are being rotted or nipped i need a way to stop whatever is happening to them plz help:-( 

sorry no pics digital cam out of battiers.12g tank


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Just realized this thread is in the wrong place.


----------



## Zaya (Aug 3, 2007)

opps my bad! lol


----------

